# Ford 1900 Hydraulic Help



## CAC (May 11, 2019)

Hello,

Let me say I know little about hydraulics, so I am looking for help in diagnosing a problem I am having with my 86 Ford 1900. The issue is the loader has little lifting power. I can load the bucket when raised with dirt by shovel and it holds the load. There is a slow drop in the bucket 10 min. I cant raise the same load though. As well the three point dips whenever I raise the loader loaded or not. I replaced the hydraulic fluid and controls already with no effect.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Chris, welcome to the tractor forum.

Let's check the easy stuff first. See attached parts diagram:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/49094?sectionId=11999&diagramId=49094_666017

Drain the hydraulic fluid into bucket(s) and pull the suction screen (part #15). Clean the screen and re-install with new gasket (part #16). 

Replace o-rings at the suction screen connection (item #12 - 2ea.)

Replace o-rings at the pump suction (item #12 - 2ea)

Replace o-ring at pump suction (item #8 - 1ea)

If the hydraulic fluid you drained in the first step appears dirty or milky, replace with new fluid.


----------



## CAC (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the input. When I changed the fluid I pulled what I thought was the filter. Awkward location. The cylinder that came out was not what I would have thought would be a filter, having 1/8" holes in it. I assume I must have just removed a part of the filter??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Normally, that is a fine mesh suction screen that you can clean and re-use. The cylinder you found with 1/8" holes in it sounds like the outer skin of paper element type filter. There was nothing inside??


----------



## CAC (May 11, 2019)

There was nothing inside that I could see. I'll need to pull it apart again and double check everything.


----------

